# pt111 g2 slide won't come forward



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

I got my gun today. figured i should clean and check it out while not yet abused. removed the slide assembly, pulled the spring assembly and the barrel. While checking the slide to frame contact area needing lube, i got a problem. the slide goes back an inch behind the frame and when bring it forward it contacts something springy 3/8" from the usual ready to use position, then a hard stop when it gets to the ready to use position. releasing forward pressure lets springy thing push it back 3/8". 
I have looked and poked at most things that move to try to get it to come back off, including the slide release.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like the guide rod/spring assy may have slipped out of position. That would explain the "springy" feel.


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

hud35500 said:


> Sounds like the guide rod/spring assy may have slipped out of position. That would explain the "springy" feel.


the spring assembly and barrel are not in the slide


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

I know I did not follow instructions, but putting oil in the right place was not displayed in the manual. 
Thanks hud35500


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

the spring action appears to be caused by the firing catching on_______?


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

after moving slide forward to ready position, i pulled trigger firmly and it let the slide go forward and off. 
Someone may explain this one day, I'll check back, is there a way to warn about this
Thanks ya'll for being here.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the G2, and did not seem to have any of the issues your talking about. Did you take the barrel and recoil spring out of the slide, then put the slide back on the frame? I don't know why you would want to do that, if that is what you did. The main lube/contact points for the slide are on the four metal "rails", that are moulded into the polymer grip frame. Put your prefered lube on those four points, and your good to go. A light oil on the recoil spring assembly, and very light application to other contact points of springs/levers and such, in the grip frame, and that should be all. Good luck, and hope you get it figured out.


----------



## ferg75407 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks guys, yes i did that to see what does what. previous recent semi-auto experience is with a baby browning. It was tolerant of my curiousity. The problem is solved.


----------

